
20 years in the making, Visual Studio 2017 is faster, leaner, devops-ier - gopalakrishnans
https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2017/03/20-years-in-the-making-visual-studio-2017-is-faster-leaner-devops-ier/
======
orionblastar
Visual Studio 97 also had Visual Interdev to make ASP pages. It also used
Visual Source Safe for version control.

